# Blazers at Grizzlies Game Thread



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is the thread, too bad KGW is so focused on the December Storm of Doom.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

I'm ****ing pissed.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

has the game already started? boo at KGW, like i give a shiz about stupid people drowning their cars.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

I got a link in the meantime, let me know if you need it.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I've got the Memphis broadcast, and we look the same. Still flat, still apathetic. There's no fire in this team; it's almost like they don't care about losing.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

It is the December storm of doom for me, because I have no power, and thus couldn't watch the game even if it was on. Came home from work early to watch, too. Ah well. I have beer, so I guess I'll sit here in the dark and drink it and watch the box score.

barfo


----------



## sjla2kology101 (Apr 23, 2006)

Picked it up at the en and finished the 1st very nice.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

LMA's dunk was NASTY!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

31 points in the first quarter, 10 assists on 13 makes. Very nice indeed!

Sergio starts the 2nd quarter.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Could Jack have forced that anymore?

On the plus side, Sergio with a sick pass.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

LameR said:


> Could Jack have forced that anymore?


Nate seems to like that sort of stuff from Jack. Also, I think Outlaw has had a total of 2 passes tonight. Passes, not assists.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

And just on cue, Nate pulls Rodriguez. What did he do wrong?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Jones is playing well. I'm liking it. Lucky on the last couple of shots by Navarro.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Gasol is such a punk. Yells every time anyone's anywhere near him, and yelled before he even was close to Pryz and ROy there.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, so much for that.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

**** this. 

Jones was 4-4, with 3-3 on three and Nate took him out and kept in Outlaw. This is bull****.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Why haven't we played this James guy before?


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

yuyuza1 said:


> **** this.
> 
> Jones was 4-4, with 3-3 on three and Nate took him out and kept in Outlaw. This is bull****.


Good grief calm down. He's starting the second half and you can see why he's hot tonight.

James hasn't been playing because his knee has been acting up.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sorry for the negativity, guys. I got too into the first half. 

But, I gotta say: James Jones is nfire:


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

yuyuza1 said:


> Sorry for the negativity, guys. I got too into the first half.
> 
> But, I gotta say: James Jones is nfire:


Hehe no problem we all get into it.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Driew said:


> Good grief calm down. He's starting the second half and you can see why he's hot tonight.


I can't. Why is he hot tonight?

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I guess I shouldn't feel so bad that my dish has decided to take a ****.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy's having a better nite, but two straight miss foul shots?


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

barfo said:


> I can't. Why is he hot tonight?
> 
> barfo


He's wide open because the scouting reports didn't include James Jones


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Driew said:


> He's wide open because the scouting reports didn't include James Jones


Good job quoting the announcers. It's not like James Jones has never played an NBA basketball game before, and people don't now how he plays.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Why not use Sergio with the smaller lineup? Easier to run it would seem.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Driew said:


> He's wide open because the scouting reports didn't include James Jones


Ah. Well, that's not as good as "he's the best player in the NBA and no one can stop him", but I guess we'll take what we can get. Maybe we play McBob next game, no one has scouted him either.

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, what a finish!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice way to end the quarter :clap2:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I'd pull Jack now.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Time to give some props to Travis. He's been playing great. Hitting big shots for us when we need them.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

TO's put up some bad shots too.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we are doomed to never win a road game...if damon is hitting big shots
i really really want to punch the grizz pa guy in the mouf...STFU buddy, you're annoying
sergio and lma for pau...remember lat year...HA HA....



HA HA


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Travis With Another Big Shot!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, we need a 3 pointer. At least tie it leaving only 8 secs on the clock.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We'll probably miss, get the rebound and put up a 3 to win the game with no time left.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, we sure almost threw that away!!

TO!!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

People gotta stop hating on Outlaw. He has been playing great lately. Big shot after big shot. And good work on D.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

OH MAN! Not only did Travis keep that from being a turnover out of bounds, but he NAILED that shot. He's played well tonight. Limited his ill-advised shots.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

mgb said:


> Alright, we need a 3 pointer. At least tie it leaving only 8 secs on the clock.


Done and almost done... :cheers: thanks to Travis! :cheers:

AUGH! *sob!*


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

****! All we needed was the rebound!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

a left handed tip in with 2 secs left...**** sports are pissing me off right now


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

****ing Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!~!!!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Frick!



YES! COUNT IT! COUNT IT! PLEASE!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

TRAVIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Quit HATING ON TLAW!!! Last 7 points baby!


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

wow that was nuts!!!


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Road Win Road Win!!!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


Monkey off our back, *****es.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

on the flip side, how stupid is Houston for trading Gay for Battier..Gay LMA Roy are the class of this 06 class
I think this will be the game that propels us in the right direction, opposite the affect the philly game had on us.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

What the hell just happened.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

There's TO forcing up a tough shot again!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> on the flip side, how stupid is Houston for trading Gay for Battier..Gay LMA Roy are the class of this 06 class
> I think this will be the game that propels us in the right direction, opposite the affect the philly game had on us.


If Yao and Mcgrady could get their team past the first round, Battier would be a fine piece to their team.

Enough about them.

What a tight game!!!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> on the flip side, how stupid is Houston for trading Gay for Battier..Gay LMA Roy are the class of this 06 class
> I think this will be the game that propels us in the right direction, opposite the affect the philly game had on us.


Gay is a great, great player. Of Gay/LMA/Roy I honestly think Gay could pan out as the better of the three. He really impresses me.

Man I lost my **** when TO hit that shot. That felt SO GOOD! FINALLY!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, what a game. I literally thought I was having a heart attack at the end of the game. My left arm is still tingling!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

mgb said:


> There's TO forcing up a tough shot again!



I seriously thought it was over when we couldn't get it into Roy. 

I'll lay off Outlaw tonight.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sure great to be able to watch the game!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Gay is great for sure. Props to him for a great game. But we won! WOohoo!!!

GO BLAZERS


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Lets give some love to James Jones, I really like his game.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

The best performace by Channing Frye all season long!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Its really kinda sad how James Jones played better than Frye has all season and it was his 1st healthy game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Lets give some love to James Jones, I really like his game.


Very true. He open it up for us. When we let Ime go that is what we was hoping JJ would do.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes! A much needed win!

Did you see the expressions on the Blazers after the game. Those were the first genuine smiles I have seen in a while. . . god did they need this.

Let's hope they have a relaxed flight back . . . get rid of all the tension and start playing basketball.

(Good game. Win or lose . . . I would have been happy with the game . . . nah, we needed the win)


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I felt the same way, KMD, even if we had lost it was a much better game than we've played lately. But the win is sweet!


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

I saw Pritchard in there jumping around and celebrating. Lol.

So, who's going to start the "Jones should start over Webster" thread?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I was worried that we took to long to get the ball in and was going to turn it over.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Glad my power came back on mid-way through the 4th quarter so I got to see the end!

barfo


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

RoyToy said:


> I saw Pritchard in there jumping around and celebrating. Lol.
> 
> So, who's going to start the "Jones should start over Webster" thread?


eff that. Start 'em both.

Roy, Webs, Jones, Aldridge, Przybilla.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I wonder if this game will pump some life back into the Blazers. I guess we'll find out on Thursday.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*sigh* The one game I couldn't see the end to and we finally win haha. Had a Math final from 7pm to 9pm tonight...*grumble* anyone youtube this last second win? 

And yes I was quoting the announcers about James Jones being open because of the scouting reports


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> eff that. Start 'em both.
> 
> Roy, Webs, Jones, Aldridge, Przybilla.


I agree, I have been clamoring for the Blazers to go big for a long time. Roy, Webster, Jones, Aldridge and Pryz. More shooting, more size. Besides, you notice that even in crunch time that they had to put Roy on Stoudamire after Blake screwed up twice in a row and let the midget make him look like his feet were in cement. So why bother with the small point guard.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

wastro said:


> I wonder if this game will pump some life back into the Blazers. I guess we'll find out on Thursday.


It sure pumped me up in terms of renown Blazer Mania.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I hope this gets the monkey off their backs.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

It's interesting that Channing Frye didn't play again. I had thought Nate was trying to send him a message that he needed to start playing defense and rebound; but either this is a very long message or Nate has made a decision that he just doesn't have what it takes to be an NBA player. That's kind of sad.

On another note, I can't figure out how this game was so close; we shot .512 overall, .545 on 3's, had four less rebounds but also 4 less turnovers and we only win by one! They did make 4 more free throws though.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Ukrainefan said:


> It's interesting that Channing Frye didn't play again. I had thought Nate was trying to send him a message that he needed to start playing defense and rebound; but either this is a very long message or Nate has made a decision that he just doesn't have what it takes to be an NBA player. That's kind of sad.


Sad, yes, but encouraging, because it means that Frye has what it takes to be an NBA player.

barfo


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

You really got me on that one, Barfo; I can't tell if you are saying my sentence can be construed as Nate not being an NBA player hiumself or if you are saying that whatever Nate decides the opposite will probably come true! I noticed you confused somebody in another thread so much he thinks you hate him! You're the best!


----------

